# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Nove čekalice (Ivanas dočekala i drugo i treće dijete!!!)

## ivanas

Evo napokon i mi pišemo molbu za obradu. 

Premda već sve detalje što i kako znam zahvaljujući ovom forumu išla sam se informirati u centar. Mislila sam pošto još nismo vjenčani da nema smisla predavati molbu dok to ne obavimo ali  teta je rekla da svejedno predamo jer sve skupa dugo traje, pa da naknadno priložimo vjenčani list u toku obrade. Rekla je da  će obrada vjerojatno potrajati duže od dva mjeseca ali da pred kraj ako nam oni kazu da smo pozitivno ocijenjeni možemo slati molbe prema drugim centrima, a ako nas pozovu da imaju dijete za nas iz nekog centra oni će požuriti s dovršavanjem obrade. 

Imamo 26, MM 32godine i već tri godine pokušavamo imati dijete. Nakon svih mogućih pretraga doktori su nam savjetovali da pokušamo s potpomognutom, da smo mladi, da imamo odlične šanse s obzirom da je kod mene sve u redu ali oboje smo osjetili da još nije vrijeme za to, da cemo si dati vremena razmisliti. 

Ja sam sama još od srednje škole razmišljala kako ću posvojiti dijete jednog dana, čitala članke u novinama. 
Nakon godinu i nesto pokušavanja jedan dan mi je jednostavno sjelo u glavu da smo mi možda predodređeni za drugačiji put, drugačije roditeljstvo koje može unijeti novu dimenziju u naš život i dotaknuti dušu čak i dublje nego da smo postali roditelji na uobičajen način, čim smo to poželjeli. 

Suočavanje s neplodnošću natjera nas da se možda i po prvi put stvarno suočimo sami sa sobom, i dotaknemo najdublje strahove i najbolnije rane koje inače potiskivamo i zaobilazimo. Ipak, taj proces liječi i širi razumijevanje kako prema sebi tako prema drugima.

Pisala sam na drugom topicu o nećkanju MM i nevoljkosti da razmatra posvojenej kao opciju iz raznoraznih razloga, a najviše iz neinformiranosti i nekog neodredenog straha. Zato sam se dala na posao i printala materijale s ovog foruma, tuđa iskustva, članke u novinama, opisivala mu proces i on se malo po malo otvarao toj ideji. 
Ipak, mislim da je najviše pridonijelo to što smo bili na završnoj radionici kao gosti u Školici gdje su nam roditelji posvojene djece pričali svoja iskustva, (neki i sa ovog foruma
 :Love:  ) i kad smo upoznali stvarne ljude koji s toliko topline i emocija pričaju o svojoj djeci. Ta energija dotakne čovjeka na puno dubljoj razini nego smo toga svijesni. 
I eto sad i mi čekamo da postanemo roditelji.

----------


## ina33

Sretno  :Smile: !

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## bzara

sretno   :Heart:  

i mi prolazimo obradu! trenutno čekam psihologicu da se vrati sa godišnjeg!

----------


## RozaGroza

*Ivanas* Sretno   :Heart:  

*Bzara *  :Love:   jedva čekam novosti!

----------


## ZO

sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

sretno   :Love:

----------


## runi

Sretno!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vlvl

Sretno.   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Love:

----------


## jelenkić

Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## skitnica

sretno  :D

----------


## mala Ina

Sretno   :Love:

----------


## Marissa

Sretno   :Heart:  
Zelim vam hrabrost, upornost i dijete koje izbrise sve dosadasnje patnje i strepnje!

----------


## rozalija

SRETNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## leonessa

Ivanas sretno   :Love:   :Heart:  !

----------


## ria68

Sretno   :Love:

----------


## pale

Ivana, sretno vam!  :Love:

----------


## bebelina

Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Pozvali su nas napokon na obradu, na psihološko testiranje za deset dana. mislila sam da se prvo ide na razgovor sa socijalnom radnicom, ali valjda svaki centar ima svoj način rada.  :D

----------


## Shanti

> Pozvali su nas napokon na obradu, na psihološko testiranje za deset dana. mislila sam da se prvo ide na razgovor sa socijalnom radnicom, ali valjda svaki centar ima svoj način rada.  :D


I kod nas je bilo tako, jer je psihologinja imala slobodan termin prije socijalne radnice, iako inače najčešće ide obrnutim redom. 
Nema veze, samo neka obrada što prije krene, zar ne?  :Smile:   I sretno   :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Ma je, bitno da je krenulo, veselim se svakom koraku naprijed, nekako se za taj korak osjecam bliže svom djetetu.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Ma je, bitno da je krenulo, veselim se svakom koraku naprijed, nekako se za taj korak osjecam bliže svom djetetu.


Zadrži taj stav i kad ti se bude činilo da se ništa ne događa.   :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Sretno ! :Love:

----------


## žižak

I ja sam prvo psihološku obradu a onda razgovor s socijalnom radnicom....
sretno ti...
Kod mene je sve jako brzo prošlo.....

----------


## ivanas

Nama u srijedu dolazi doma socijalna radnica, u onedjeljak psihološki tstovi, i ja mislim da će sve biti brzo gotovo pa onda u akciju!!

----------


## leonessa

Sretno   :Love:  !

----------


## sretna35

sretno svima koji ste u postupku   :Heart:  

činite prekrasno djelo

----------


## maria elena 1984

Draga ivanas, 
od srca ti želim da što prije dobiješ svog anđela i nemoj se iznenadit ako to bude puno prije nego ti svi prognoziraju(fama je da se čeka  ali ima i potpuno drugačijih slučajeva :D )     
Poznajem nekoliko mladih parova koji su vrlo brzo dobili bebu odnosno dijete  :Smile:  
Sretnoooo :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivanas

Evo obrada je gotova, danas je bio zadnji razgovor, u centru su nam rekli da možemo slati molbe, a rješenje će nam napisati kroz par tjedana i poslati. Sad ne znam da li da to čekam i kopiram pa priložim u molbe ili da odmah šaljemo molbe po centrima bez tog papira?  Ne da mi se više čekati, a ipak i Školica nam završava za dva mjeseca pa bi bilo dobro priložiti i tu potvrdu da smo završili :?

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Savjetujem ti da zamolbu pošalješ u ovoj godini, prilikom nazivanja centara u dosta njih mi je rečeno da svake godine pošaljemo po jednu zamolbu da nas imaju u evidenciji u svakoj godini.
Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ne čekati. Većina centara niti ne daje rezultate obrade parovima nego ih šalje centrima po potrebi (tako je bilo i kod nas). Obradu ste završili, prema tome, ako se negdje pojavi dijete vi ste konkuretni. Odmah šalji molbe i sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

> Savjetujem ti da zamolbu pošalješ u ovoj godini, prilikom nazivanja centara u dosta njih mi je rečeno *da svake godine pošaljemo po jednu zamolbu da nas imaju u evidenciji u svakoj godini.*Sretno!


Ovaj dio mi nikako nije jasan  :?  Što žele time postići, umjetno napuhavanje broja kandidata ili smatraju da se svakogodišnjim slanjem molbe pokazuje dodatna "zainteresiranost"?

Ivanas, sretno u postupku!

----------


## Vlvl

Mi svoju obradu nismo ni vidjeli. Samo šaljite molbe, a kad završi Školica onda je slanje te potvrde prigoda da se ponovo javite centrima i podsjetite ih na sebe. 
Sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

Nama su isto rekli u centru da ne daju rezultate obrade, ali da izdaju neku potvrdu, mišljenje o podobnosti da smo ocjenjeni pozitivno koja se sastoji od nekoliko rečenica, pa da bi bilo dobro da sačekamo da nam to stigne na kućnu adresu. Čekat ću tjedan dana, a onda ako ne stigne šaljem bez toga. Hvala svima na brzim odgovorima.   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Anemone nemorosa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Savjetujem ti da zamolbu pošalješ u ovoj godini, prilikom nazivanja centara u dosta njih mi je rečeno *da svake godine pošaljemo po jednu zamolbu da nas imaju u evidenciji u svakoj godini.*Sretno! 
> 
> 
> Ovaj dio mi nikako nije jasan  :?  Što žele time postići, umjetno napuhavanje broja kandidata ili smatraju da se svakogodišnjim slanjem molbe pokazuje dodatna "zainteresiranost"?
> 
> Ivanas, sretno u postupku!


Osim napuhavanja broja kandidata ponovno slanje molbe moglo bi i zeznuti potencijalne posvojitelje, jer u nekim centrima daju prednost onima koji duže čekaju. Nova molba mogla bi vas svrstati u "početnike". Mislim da je mnogo bolje prihvatiti se telefona.

----------


## maria elena 1984

ivanas,sretno,držim ti palčeve!!javi kako ide  :Smile:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Anemone nemorosa prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne znam što bih vam rekla, nama je rečeno da pošaljemo ponovo iz tog razloga da ih na taj način podsjetimo da smo još u igri, jer da pojedini posvojitelji u međuvremenu odustanu od posvojenja, dobiju biološko dijete ili ostvare posvojenje, a da ih prethodno o tome nisu obavijestili. 
Ako do tad ne ostvarimo posvojenje, ja mislim sljedeće godine obnoviti zamolbu jer smo u međuvremenu i završili školicu.

----------


## sima

sretno,hrabro naprijed!  :Kiss:   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Danas smo poslali molbe na sve centre, koliko ste vi čekali dok niste počeli nazivati centre?

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Ja sam nakon tjedan dana počela nazivati centre.

----------


## Livija2

Ne znam što bih vam rekla, nama je rečeno da pošaljemo ponovo iz tog razloga da ih na taj način podsjetimo da smo još u igri, jer da pojedini posvojitelji u međuvremenu odustanu od posvojenja, dobiju biološko dijete ili ostvare posvojenje, a da ih prethodno o tome nisu obavijestili. 
Ako do tad ne ostvarimo posvojenje, ja mislim sljedeće godine obnoviti zamolbu jer smo u međuvremenu i završili školicu.[/quote]                                                                                    


i meni su rekli da trebam obnoviti

----------


## ivanas

Samo da se javim da smo bili na razgovoru za dvije djevojcice i nismo izabrani. Izgleda da to ipak nisu bila nasa djeca, ali svejedno smo bili malo razocarani jer smo se vec pripremili i ponadali da bi uskoro mogli postati roditelji.
Ipak je pozitivno u svemu sto smo sad vec stekli neko iskustvo i u zvanju i eto i u razgovoru osobno, a i u tom centru kazu da smo im se svidili i da nas imaju u vidu kad se pojavi jos koje posvojenje. 

Jos jedna pozitivna stana je i sto smo se potpuno otvorili prema svim opcijama i ovaj put smo bili spremni i uzeti i malkicu starije djete od one dobi koju smo naveli u molbi. Jednostavo se covjek treba prepusiti nekoj visoj sili i ne stavljati prevelika ogranicenja.

----------


## magda_

> Jednostavo se covjek treba prepusiti nekoj visoj sili i ne stavljati prevelika ogranicenja.


Ovo si odlicno rekla! Bas ovim vodjeni, lagano i opusteno smo prosli cijeli postupak/cekanje i dogodilo se naj naj najbolje za nas.

Ivanas, mnogo srece vam zelim. Vas bebach ce vas naci.  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

ivanas,   :Heart:  !

----------


## Vlvl

Ivanas, drago mi je da je vaše iskustvo razgovora bilo pozitivno, iako niste izabrani. 
Nadam se da vaš vaše dijete/djeca čekaju u skoroj budućnosti.   :Love:

----------


## ocujato1

Pa...stvarno tako mislim

----------


## ocujato1

kako draga napredujete,šta se događa

----------


## Livija2

Treba se moliti i biti jakouporn u zivkanj , meni je to pomoglo sad imam svoju najveću sreću moju dusu mamin ponos i veselje.

----------


## ivanas

Dragi moji, puno puta sam razmisljala kako cu i ja jednom napisati radosnu vijest i milijun recenica mi se vrtilo u glavi, ali sad mi niti jedna ne zvuci niti blizu sreci kojoj osjecamo. Nas sin je danas postao sluzbeno nas nakon gotovo tri mjeseca posjeta i papirologije. 

Jos mi je u glavi nadrealizam,cista zbrka od svih silnih emocija,  bojim se da cu se probuditi i da cu shvatiti da sanjam, pa ga gledam u cudu i svaki tren idem viriti u krevetic gdje spava da vidim je li stvaran. 

Ima 16 mjeseci, i naravno da je najljepse i najdivnije djete na svijetu svojoj mami i tati. 

I da malo ohrabrim sve koji cekaju, nas su nazvali iz centra da smo izabrani u uzi krug, i to iz centra koji nikad nismo zvali niti poznamo koga tamo, a taj centar bas ne voli da ih se zove, kako smo culi od drugih cekalica pa smo ih ostavili da ćemo ih zvati medu zadnje i zvali nekih par drugih koji su nam dali naznake da se nesto kod njih desava. 

17. 03. dobili smo poziv da smo izabrani u uzi krug, tjedan kasnije je bio razgovor, i nakon tjedan dana, taman dan poslije uskrsa nam jave da smo mi izabrani, mi u dva dana se rastrcali po papire i 9. 04. smo upoznali naseg sina. Onda se sve skupa bespotrebno otegnulo s papirima  a u meduvremenu nismo ga smijeli niti u setnju izvoditi iz doma tako smo ga posjecivali i ujutro i popodne tri dana, pa putuj nazad doma 300 km pa opet nakon cetiri dana k njemu. Onda sam ja prestala raditi i otisla u drugi grad na skoro mjesec dana da budem svaki dan s njim, jednostavno bi se raspadala nakon vikenda od tuge kad bi ga ostavljala. Iako je sve predugo trajalo, barem se on potpuno vezao za nas i odlicno je jucer i danas reagirao na sve nove ljude i slavlja i strku, ustvari je tako sretan i vesel da ja jos ne mogu vjerovati kako sve glatko prolazi.
Cini mi se kao da se nas troje kotrljamo u oblaku srece pa nam i umor, i strka i iscrpljenost ne mogu nista vec lebdimo. 

Hvala vam svima jos jednom koji ste pisali, dijelili s nama svoja iskustva, savjete pa i intimu, vjerujem da je zahvaljujuci iscrpnim informacijama koje sam ovdje dobila i divnim ljudima koje sam upoznala zahvaljujući forumu moj put do djeteta bio puno brzi.  :Bye:

----------


## ivanas

Iako je naslov sad malo neprikladan jer vise nismo nove cekalice, ipak smo jos uvijek cekalice jer sad cekamo drugo dijete i kad se sve malo poslozi  i kad se odmorimo nastavit cemo potragu za jos jednom dusicom jer je put do drugog djeteta jos duzi i tezi pa da ne gubimo vrijeme. Tako da bi sad mogli biti stare ili novo - stare ekalicecekalice ili nesto slicno.

----------


## čokolada

:Klap: 
Ivanas,   :Very Happy:  pa ovo je prepreprekrasna vijest! Baš sam sretna!!! 
I baš uvijek ovdje na našem forumu dječica dolaze u grupama po troje odjednom, baš sam čekala tko će se treći javiti nakon Shanti  :Cool:

----------


## Zrina

Čestitam vam Ivanas! Izgleda da je za vas ipak bio predviđen dječak.  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Čestitam, *ivanas*  :Very Happy: ! Neizmjerno mi je drago zbog vas troje  :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Very Happy:   :Klap: 
joooooooooooojjjjjjjjjjjjjj presretna sam mila!!!!!!!!!!!!
to je to  :Love: 

užvajte u anđelu
čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## sandra14

Predivno!
Čestitam roditeljima i malom anđelu koji je dobio obitelj!  :Heart:

----------


## sandraks

draga ivanas, čestitam od srca! divno je postati majka! ljubi svoga sineka! i da, puno sreće s drugim djetetom! i mi smo čekalice za drugo dijete već neko vrijeme...sretno svima!

----------


## tetka mara

Veliki pozdrav svima! Ja sam sestra od Ivanas i tetka naseg malog lutka, a ona je ostavila otvoren forum pa nisam mogla odoljeti da se i ja pridruzim on line cestitkama  :Smile: 
Danas je bio divan dan, prepun najljepsih emocija, i iako sam vec duze znala da je on moj necak, danas je bas bio poseban osjecaj kad smo znali da je sve gotovo i da je to to! Osjecala sam se isto kao i kad su mi se rodile (i pojavile :D ) sestre!
Bila sam s njima u domu, i vidjela svu tu divnu djecicu i definitivno odlucila, ma koji bio moj zivotni put jednoga dana cu i ja posvojiti! 
Moj necak je divno malo bice koje je izvuklo ono najbolje iz svih nas, i mislim da svatko tko dozivi posvojenje, pa cak i ne svoje nego svojih bliznjih, dobije jedan potpuno novi pogled na svijet.
Svu srecu svijeta zelim nasoj bebi i mojoj hrabroj, odlucnoj i plemenitoj seki! Cekalice, ne dajte se, vrijedno je svake sekunde!
Sretno svima!

----------


## valiant

> Jos mi je u glavi nadrealizam,cista zbrka od svih silnih emocija,  bojim se da cu se probuditi i da cu shvatiti da sanjam, pa ga gledam u cudu i svaki tren idem viriti u krevetic gdje spava da vidim je li stvaran.


Stvaran je i vaš je.. :Zaljubljen: 
Čestitam od  :Heart:  na vašem djetetu!

----------


## Zdenka2

Draga Ivanas, čestitam ti od srca i želim puno sreće tvom sineku i vašoj maloj obitelji!

----------


## ivanas

Hvala vam svima dragi moji, bas lijepo da je krenulo, mozda se jos tko javi ovih dana sa sretnim vijestima.

----------


## bebelina

Jeeeeeee!!!! Cestitam od srca!!  :Very Happy:  :Bouncing:  :Very Happy: 
Bas sam se mislila sto je s vama!

----------


## Rebbeca

Iskrene čestitke!!!!!!!!!!!
Mazite se, pazite i volite :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Vlvl

Jako jako jako sam sretna zbog vas! Cestitam svima troma! I siroj obitelji.  :Smile: 
Takodjer ti cestitam i divim se da si imala snage i mogucnosti ostaviti posao i preseliti u drugi grad, to je sigurno doprinjelo zblizavanju s vasim sinekom i tome da mu stres preseljenja u novu obitelj bude manji. 
Bas se veselim.

----------


## mendula

Čestitam, ivanas  :Heart:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## mare41

ivanas, velike čestitke cijeloj obitelji, uživajte,  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  pozdrav i sretnoj teti (i ja sam sretna teta)!

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## mala Ina

Jupi jeeeee ! Cestitam mama i tata naravno ! 
 :Klap:  Bas sam sretna zbog Vas

----------


## n.grace

Draga ivanas, čestitam vam od srca i želim vam sve najbolje. Ljubi svoga sina! :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

tako sam sretna,bila si nesto spominjala,ali nisam htjela nista ispitivati,ali drago mi je da je na kraju sve zavrsilo ,nadam se da cemo se jednom u zadru i vidjeti...Zelim ti svu srecu svijeta,bome nam se zaredalo zadnje vrijeme puno happy end-a...Bas sam sretna,stvarno jesam od srca,saljem vam puno poljubaca i uzivajte u svakom novom danu...

----------


## rozalija

Čestitke od srca sretnim roditeljima i ogromna pusica maloj mrvici.

----------


## otocanka

Čestitam, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivanas

*Vivl napisa*




> Jako jako jako sam sretna zbog vas! Cestitam svima troma! I siroj  obitelji. 
> Takodjer ti cestitam i divim se da si imala snage i mogucnosti ostaviti  posao i preseliti u drugi grad, to je sigurno doprinjelo zblizavanju s  vasim sinekom i tome da mu stres preseljenja u novu obitelj bude manji. 
> Bas se veselim.


Mislim da smo se oboje potpuno zaljubili u njega, i jednostavno smo željli svaki mogući trenutak provesti s njim, to je jednostavno najslicnije kad se zaljubite, sa leptiricima u trbuhu i išcekivanjem ponovnog susreta. 
Danas nakon tri dana u kojima je spavao u tri razlicite kuce, upoznao cijelu siru obitelj i neke prijatelje a da nije pokazao niti najmanji znak nervoze ili straha, već bas suprotno, cisto veselje i radost, stvarno se vidi da je svaki trud i svaka sekunda koju smo proveli s njim neprocijenjiva i nama  i njemu. A vjerojatno je i po naravi prilagodljivo dijete.

Hvala vam svima na čestitkama i što dijelite našu sreću s nama.

----------


## leonessa

Čestitke do neba   :Heart:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Zorica

:Very Happy: Cestitke od srca i dobrodosli u svet roditeljstva :Heart: !

----------


## draga

Čestitam..predivno je čitati ovakve sretne završetke... :Very Happy:

----------


## Livija2

> Veliki pozdrav svima! Ja sam sestra od Ivanas i tetka naseg malog lutka, a ona je ostavila otvoren forum pa nisam mogla odoljeti da se i ja pridruzim on line cestitkama 
> Danas je bio divan dan, prepun najljepsih emocija, i iako sam vec duze znala da je on moj necak, danas je bas bio poseban osjecaj kad smo znali da je sve gotovo i da je to to! Osjecala sam se isto kao i kad su mi se rodile (i pojavile :D ) sestre!
> Bila sam s njima u domu, i vidjela svu tu divnu djecicu i definitivno odlucila, ma koji bio moj zivotni put jednoga dana cu i ja posvojiti! 
> Moj necak je divno malo bice koje je izvuklo ono najbolje iz svih nas, i mislim da svatko tko dozivi posvojenje, pa cak i ne svoje nego svojih bliznjih, dobije jedan potpuno novi pogled na svijet.
> Svu srecu svijeta zelim nasoj bebi i mojoj hrabroj, odlucnoj i plemenitoj seki! Cekalice, ne dajte se, vrijedno je svake sekunde!
> Sretno svima!


Teta potpuno se slažem sa tvojim riječima i mi smo se već prijavili za drugog malog anđela , kao što si ti reagirala tako je i moja sestra reagirala kaže da joj se uvukao pod kožu imam osjećaj da je posvojenje za nas kao da smo se tad i mi rodile ipočele živjeti zajedno sa našom dječicom bar se ja tako osjećam  Ivanas Čestitam i sve najbolje od nas.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Čestitam ponosnim roditeljima! :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

> Cini mi se kao da se nas troje kotrljamo u oblaku srece pa nam i umor, i strka i iscrpljenost ne mogu nista vec lebdimo.


Čestitaaaam!!!  :Very Happy:   :Heart: 

Naša djeca su skoro vršnjaci... (kako je ovo _slatko_ otipkati... _naša djeca_...  :Zaljubljen:  )

----------


## Bodulica

Koja sreća! Posebno me veseli što su mali dječak i njegovi roditelji moji sugrađani. Čestitke od srca!

----------


## ivanas

Drage moje, hvala svima na lijepim željama!

Ovih dana mi se često zavrti film u nazad u glavi, i sve nešto pospremam i preslagujem, i iako sam sam i prije slutila nešto takvo, sad sam sigurna da ovim teškim i neizvjesnim putem posvojenja i borbe kroz birokraciju onaj gore testira koliko smo uporni i odlucni, jer su nasa djeca stvarno posebna. 
Meni su inace sva djeca prekrasna, i jos u zivotu nisam vidila ruznu ili neprivlacnu bebu, ali druzeci se s nekim posvojenim obiteljima i gledajuci njihovu djecu vidi se neka posebna mudrost, kao da su vec puno toga prosli i puno toga razumiju, jednostavno su posebni. Takav sam dojam stekla i druzeci se tri mjeseca s drugom djecom iz doma gdje je bio moj sin, ostala sam zapanjena nekim njihovim komentarima i razmisljanjima, mnogi odrasli ne bi bili sposobni za takvo razmisljanje i razlučivanje. I zadivila me najviše njihova životna radost, jer neka djeca su stvarno svašta prošla i usprkos tome se još uvijek potpuno vesele životu i svemu oko sebe. Često razmišljam i o drugoj djeci koju sam upoznala, o njihovoj čežnji za ljubavlju i pažnjom, i mozgam što bi se moglo napraviti da sustav bude bolje, kako bi mi koji smo u tome mogli pridonijeti.

Stvarno želim ohrabriti sve koji čekaju i zovu da ne posustaju, da ne primaju neke hladne odgovore ili nepristojne osobe k srcu, oni su tu samo prepreka na putu, a ako ste dovoljno uporni i odlučni mogu postati i vaši saveznici.

----------


## pale

Draga ivanas, čestitam od srca tebi iTM!!! Tek sam sad ovo vidjela i jako sam sretna zbog vas :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

pale i ja sam tek sad vidjela tvoj potpis, nisam vise stigla pratiti druge podforume, cestitam i ja vama na jos jednoj mrvici, upornost se stvarno isplati, a vas put do druge mrvice je zahtjevao i vise od upornosti.

----------


## pale

Ivanas, ne možeš vjerovati kako su nam se životi promjenili u manje od godinu dana, hvala Bogu pa je promjena na bolje. Kad zahladi mogli bi na kavu  :Wink:

----------


## bebelina

A ja ??  :Cekam:

----------


## pale

a ti bi mogla odmah :Wink:

----------


## ivanas

Naša ljubav je doma skoro tri mjeseca i vrijeme nam jednostavno leti. 
Puno prije posvojenja sam gutala sve o istom i razdoblju prilagodbe i sličnim stvarima i stvarno sam iznenađena i sretna koliko nam je lijepo i jednostavno i nemam zasad nikakvih problema. mrvica naša je sve osvojio na prvu, jako je društven, obožava male bebe i životinje, lopte i baloni su mi najveća opsesija i gotovo jedina situacija kad se buni je kad vidi tuđu loptu i li balon a ne može ih dobiti. 

Obično uz lijepe strane govore kako je majčinstvo naporno i traži puno energije, i to donekle jest točno, al eto ja nikad u životu nisam bil sretnija i opuštenija. što stignem napravim, što ne stignem izvlačim se kod drugih i same sebe na bebača  :Grin:  jednostavno ne želim propustiti niti jedan njegov smješak ili trenutak jer će to sve i prebrzo proletiti 

Svima koji još čekaju svoje mrvice želim puno strpljenja i iskoristite ovo vrijeme čekanja da se što više informirate o posvojenju i odgoju djece, kad bebači dođu nećete imati previše(uopće :Grin: ) vremena za to

----------


## bebelina

:Love:

----------


## vikki

Tako mi je drago zbog vas, *ivanas*. Uživajte u svakom trenutku sa svojom mrvicom  :Heart:  !

----------


## runi

Čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amaria 23

ivana,ajde nam pisi jos,tako te lipo citati,kako vi i vas mali deckic!!!Saljem vam veliki poljubac

----------


## ivanas

Joj drage moje, nisam ja zaboravila na vas al vrijeme doslovno leti, evo sad pokušavam natipkati neki post a mali miš mi sjedi u krilu i pokušava dohvatit tipkovnicu pa mi ponekad sve napisano nestane. 

Baš smo zadnjih dana obavili neke kontrolne preglede i naše zlato je zdravo i odlično napreduje neke dijagnoze koje je imao nema više i ne zaostaje u razvoju ni po čemu za svojim vršnjacima, u samo 4 mjeseca sve je nadoknadio. Znam i vidim ja to i sama al kad to potvrdi netko stručan onda mi srce naraste još jedan broj. 

On sam je jedno smireno veselo biće koje je osvojilo sve oko sebe, bake, djedove, tetke, naše prijatelje. Nikakvih ispada ili napadaja bijesa nemamo, jako je nježan prema drugoj djeci, posebno bebama, nikad nikog nije gurnuo ili udario, često nakon nekog vremena pokušava zagrliti dijete s kojim se igrao. 
Prava je maza, obožava životinje, kad listamo slikovnicu pokušava poljubit macu,  bakinog psića grli i mazi. 

Tako je lako i jednostavno dijete da si čovjek poželi još petero takvih. Zato smo mi lagano već u potrazi za bracom ili sekom, koliko je teško posvojiti drugo  dijete bolje je da krenemo što prije pa lagano već krećemo sa zvanjem. nadam se da nećemo baš predugo čekati na brata ili seku.

----------


## amaria 23

gust te je citati,jel mi vjerujes?!!Tako mi je drago zbog vas troje,nadam se uskoro i cetvoro!!Zelim vam svu srecu svita!!!

----------


## ivanas

Evo drage moje pišem post već sat vremena uz prekidanja malešnih ručica i na kraju mi istekne vrijeme i sve se izbriše. Al eto pokušat ću opet, drugi puta pametnije pa stisnuti save  :Smile: )))

Oduvijek vjerujem u čuda, neka sam i doživjela al tek kad doživite pravo pravcat čudo sve se promjeni, ništa više nije isto, ni drveće, ni ulice, niti vlastit odraz u gledalu. I neki glasić iz dubine duše koji kaže "eto vidiš da je moguće, samo silno poželi i vjeruj". 

Mi smo dobili kćer, malešnu prekrasnu djevojčicu koju smo dobili dva dana prije prvog rođendana da ga proslavimo skupa kao obitelji eto već je 20 dana s nama, al je tek od jučer rješenje pravomoćno pa se usudim pisati, tek nakon stvarne potvrde da se ostvarilo naše čudo.

Opisat ću vam koliko se sjetim u detalj tijek naš priče, da ohrabrim sve koji čekaju svoje, prvo, drugo, treće dijete, nije bitno, da je sve moguće, da čuda postoje. I da vas ne obeshrabruju glupe priče koje često pričaju kad se spominje posvojenje, da su potrebne veze, da je nemoguće posvojit drugo dijete, i sl. Treba samo silna želja i upornost, tada se i samom nebu milimo pa nam pomogne. To je jedino objašnjenje kako smo mi postali roditelji još jedamput. 

18.10. 2010. trčkaramo MM, ja, naš sin i nećak po Pozdravu suncu negdje točno oko podne i razmišljam kako osim malo sunca i moje male obitelji ne treba ništa drugo da bi čovjek bio onako do neba sretan. I škicam malo kako se slažu mužev nećak i naš sin i razmišljam o drugom djetetu, koliko će biti, kako će se slagati i sl. 
I  u to zazvoni mobitel, neki fiksni broj s nepoznatim pozivnim brojem, i ja pomislim neki centar i noge mi se odsjeku. 
S druge strane teta koja kaže da su nas izabrali u uži krug za djevojčicu od 10 mjeseci i da li smo već posvojili jer dva para prije nas koje su isto odabrali jesu. Mi kažemo a jesmo al da smo silno zainteresirani. Ona kaže da daju prednost parovima bez djece i da će nas imati u vidu kao rezervu. Bila sam onako sretna i ushićena zbog poziva al i razočarana jer nemamo gotovo nikakve šanse. Ipak u toj nekoj euforiji zbog poziva ja odlučim napisati novu molbu i faksirati im i poslati isti dan, možda nam se posreći i za ubuduće za neko drugo dijete, jer kolika je vjerojatnost da će parovi prije nas odustati a radi se o bebici mlađoj od godine dana. 
Tako ja sjednem za laptop i iz duše, skroz neformalno  napišem zašto silno želimo još jedno dijete, da cijelo vrijeme iako smo presretni osjećamo da nam neko fali, da nismo potpuni, da smo spremni i posvojiti dijete s nekim blažim zdravstvenim teškoćama, da je i naš sin imao neke a sad je nakon par mjeseci sve nadoknadio  i potpuno je zdrav. 
Nazovem nakon dva dana tetu da ju pitam jel dobila molbu, kaže da je, da ju se jako dojmila, da nas ima u vidu ako koji od ovih parova odustane, a da nas ima u vidu svakako za ubuduće.
  Nakon dva  tjedna ja nazovem ponovno čisto da održavam kontakt s tim centrom kad su nas već jednom izabrali i da pitam jel beba posvojena. Kaže ona nije, i kaže nam još jedan detalj  zbog kojeg se neki parovi premišljaju, ja kažem da nama to ne smeta, možemo li doći na razgovor onako neobavezno, da znamo da daju prednost parovima bez djece al eto nama nije problem napravit mali izlet. I tako dogovorimo razgovor za tjedan dana. Dug nam je bio taj tjedan, al nekako je prošao, ovaj put je vrijeme ipak malo brže išlo jer smo imali jednog malog miša koji traži pažnju. 
  MM je bio potpuno uvjeren da je to to, da je to naša curica, rekao je da ima viziju kako se ona inaš sin igraju skupa , ja sam bila malo opreznija jer se nisam htjela razočarati, al sam i ja imala sličan osjećaj. 
  Tako nas troje krenuli taj dan na put od 600km, naš sin to super izdržao al kad smo došli na razgovor se razletio okolo da malo izbaci višak energije, valjao po podu, davao tetama obraz da mu daju puse, MM skupa s njim po podu ga zabavljao, mislim da tete u centru nisu još imale ovakav razgovor s posvojiteljima.  U jednom trenu su se njih vije pogledale i rekle dal ju želite vidjeti, znači mi smo bili izabrani iako su imali još jedan zainteresiran par koji je trebao doći idući tjedan al su se eto u tom trenu odlučili za nas. 
  Naravno da smo želili, par dana prije u naletu optimizma smo kupili i igračku za nju što dosad nismo radili iako smo bili na par razgovora, u slučaju da nas odmah izaberu , i eto trebala nam je. 
  Kad smo je ugledali to je bilo to, naša djevojčica koja nam je cijelo ovo vrijeme falila. Odmah sam pomislila kako je kao Pahuljica, nježna, krhka, pravo curica. I danas joj često tepam Pahuljice moja, sva je nekako nježna i ponekad nestvarna, al je ipak tu s nama, napokon. Vodili smo je doma 2 tjedna nakon prvog susreta, dva dana prije prvog rođendana, prošli s njom pola Hrvatske na putu doma da ju cijela obitelji vidi i dočeka, proslavili prvi rođendan kod bake i djeda i navečer, na sam rođendan došli doma. 
  Naš sin je odlično reagirao već na prvom usretu, ljubio ju, grlio, krao cipelice, oblačio joj svoje. Nije bio uopće ljubomoran što cijelo vrijeme držim nju, doduše tata se bavio s njim pa nije bio zakinut nimalo. 


  Pusa svima, posebno čekalicama, nadam se da sam vas bar malo ohrabrila.

----------


## bzara

*ivanas*, prekrasno!  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 
uživajte sa svoja dva mala sunašca! imate stvarno razlog za prekrasan i predivan Božić!  :Heart: 
rasplakala sam se od sreće dok sam čitala!  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Čestitam vam, *ivanas*, i na drugom sunašcu, i želim naljepši Božić do sada  :Heart:  !

----------


## Zdenka2

Sretno, Ivana!

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Heart: 
i mi prijatelji smo je jedva dočekali, zbilja je prava mala pahuljica... predivna i nježna
želim vam svu sreću ovoga svijeta  :Love:

----------


## čokolada

:Zaljubljen:  Ivana, divna, divna priča!

----------


## sati

Draga Ivanas,

prekrasno, suze radosnice su mi krenule na oči, a osmjeh titra na usnama. 

Doživjela si dva puta u vrlo kratkom razdoblju sreću koji mi svi čekamo, jako mi je drago da su ti se zvijezde nasmješile, karte posložile, želim kompletnoj četveročlanoj obitelji svu sreću, sve najbolje......

Uistinu najljepši poklon, najljepši božić uz dva mala anđelčića  :Saint:  :Saint: 

Uživajte  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Draga Ivanas, nemas pojma kako mi je drago bilo procitati Tvoje novosti. Zelim Tvojoj obitelji sa djecakom i djevojcicom sve sve sve najbolje :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Hvala vam svima dagi moji, nadam se da je sreća zarazna i da vas možemo zaraziti dobrim vibricama.

----------


## Rebbeca

Velika pusa za malene bracu i seku :Heart:

----------


## sandraks

ivanas, čestitamo!!! divna je vaša priča! budite sretni, veseli i zdravi! puse dječici

----------


## cherry

skrivečki brišem suze na poslu  :Zaljubljen: 
predivno.
uživajte!

----------


## mamma san

Tek sad vidim...

Ivanas, razgalila si mi srce....čestitam vam od sveg srca!!! Uživajte u svojoj obitelji i svojoj sreći!  :Heart:

----------


## bijelko

Ajme kako prekrasna priča  :Zaljubljen: 
Čestitam!

----------


## Vlvl

Ovdje mogu reći samo: kakva krasna, krasna, inspirativna priča.  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Ivanas, čestitam  :Smile: !!!!!

----------


## seni

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Hvala drage moje, mi evo živimo svoj san, još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da smo roditelji dvoje prekrasne posebne djece. Još uvijek mi se po nekoliko puta u danu ispune oči suzama zahvalnosti, ganuća. ne znam kako bi opisala što su moja djeca tu, napokon uz mene.

----------


## ivanas

Dragi moji, nama vrijeme doslovice leti, baš smo birali slike za izraditi i gledali slike od sina ljetos, ono bebasto lice, male nožice kako trčkaraju okolo a mi pokušavamo uhvatiti poneku fotografiju. Kao  da je oduvijek s nama, a ne 7 mjeseci, a eto naša djevojčica za par dana dva mjeseca. 
Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da smo roditelji dvoje djece, osjećam se tako bogato, ne mogu naći prave riječi za to. 

Ponekad uspoređivam iskustvo posvajanja njih dvoje i sve je drukčije. Naš sin je bio u instituciji, al toplom, gdje su se tople i drage tete brinule o njemu i on je uz njih bio vezan i samo je tu vezanost prenio na nas. Toliko je u njemu tihe spokojne radosti,on jednostavno donosi mir svima oko sebe, i iako ima nepune dvije godine čini se kao potpuna osoba, pravi mali čovjek. 

Naša curica je klasičan primjer zapuštenosti domskog djeteta, u kojem kod smislu krenuli, emocionalnom, psihičkom, fizičkom. Što se više veže uz nas, čini se da se više boji da ćemo mi negdje nestati, u nekim situacijama kao kod doktora ili na nepoznatom terenu očajnički se stisne uz mene i točno osjetim da se teško opušta i dugo joj treba da počne primjećivati okolinu. Gotovo stalno nam je na rukama i samo traži dodir, ako ju okrenem prema sebi i držim na prsima mož biti i bez vode i hrane i sna, neće pokazivati znakove nervoze, samo da ju se grli. 
Ipak, u trenucima opuštenosti kad smo doma, kao malom pužiću rogovi, izviruje njena prava osobnost, veselo i jaaako znatiželjno dijete. Ima tako poseban smijeh, onako duboki grleni, pa ju stalno škakljamo, pjevamo, ljuljamo samo da bi čuli taj smijeh. I po količini takvih trenutaka, u danu, tjednu, mjesecu mjerimo njen napredak, a nek doktori mjere po svojim tablicama.

----------


## Hajdi

Usrećila si svoju decu, a oni su usrećili tebe...

Lepo  :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

<3 <3 prekrasno te citati,jeli znas??napunim se baterijama kad procitam tvoje postove...saljem pusu tvojim andjelima...

----------


## pale

O Bože, ja tek sad ovo vidim! Draga moja, svako dobro tebi i tvojo obitelji, jako sam sretna zbog vas. Nisam ni znala da će odsada Lea imati novu prijateljicu u parku  :Wink: . Jedva čekam da se vidimo!

----------


## ivanas

Baš su me ove nove priče o posvojenju podsjetile na naše prve dane i svu strku i uzbuđenje. Kako mi je divno ovo naše roditeljstvo i sve što smo prošli do sada, pa i ono teško i ružno ne bi mijenjala ni za što na svijetu. Sve to skupa nas je dovelo do naše djece, a na tom putu toliko toga naučimo, toliko nevažnih stvari odbacimo, toliko srce naraste da svi suvišni strahovi ispare. 

Inače mi smo svi super, zdravi hvala Bogu, curica nam je nevjerojatno napredovala, za ne prepoznati je, sretna, vesela, ta njena preobrazba mi je najveće čudo i najveća radost što sam doživila. Sin na je od prvog dana zajedičkog života bio vesel i radostan, i bio je skroz svoj, dok je ona bila potpuo povučena u sebe i izgubljena, i tek sad vidim koliko je to bilo protivno njenoj pravoj osobnosti, ona j u stvari izrazito otvoreno i društveno biće, jednostavno obožava ljude. i imamo od nedavno prve riječi, prvo je bilo tata, pa mama i zna reći pa-pa i mahati. Možda objektivno nije puno za dijete od 17 mjeseci al je nama veliki napredak i veselje kad pruzi rucice, i kaze najljepse riječi na svijetu, mama i tata. Pusa svima, posebno čekalicama, želim vam što prije ovakvu sreću, samo budite uporni.

----------


## bebelina

jedna moja prijateljica kaze da malena jako lici tati , cak kaze imaju istu kosu i frizuru!! Naravno , pojma nema za vasu pricu!

----------


## ivanas

Pa e znam bas da lici na tatu al mi se cini, a i drugima isto da ona i brat lice, stvarno bi mogli proci kao da su bioloski. A slazu se nevjerojatno, ona je njega prihvatila za sefa, kad joj uzme igracku ne ljuti se, a on joj cesto vrati ili donese neku drugu u zamjenu, znaju se u krevetu ujutro i po pola sata zabavljati i smijati dok ja spremam papicu i sebe za setnju. Oni su razlika tek 10 mjseci i bit će im prekrasno odrastati skupa.

----------


## eva71

Ivanas :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

bas mi je drago sto se tvoja djecica slazu!!!i drago mi je da uzivate...saljemo vam poljupce...

----------


## Snekica

Ivanas, ovo slaganje njih dvoje mi je i više nego bratski i to mi je tako slaaaaaaaaaaaaatko da bi ih oboje odmah online popapala  :Smile:  
Još kad ti netko kaže da ti liče (ili TM) mislim da se raspametiš! A kad se sjetiš koliko ste se namučili i na kraju se sav taj trud itekako i višestruko isplatio. MIslim da su vam dječica najslađa nagrada za to!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanas

Pa ne raspametim se bas ako netko kaze da nam lice, jer objektivno gledajuci i ne bas, oni su puno ljepsi od nas :Grin: . 
Zato mi se cini karakterno da su sin i tata slicni a ja i kćer. Jos smo nas dvije cure i isti horoskopski znak. Al njih dvoje stvarno liče. Toliko se lijepo slazu i zabavljaju da mi se srce topi, bas je jutros Mia tavljala i skidala kantu od kocki sebi i njemu na glavu i vristali su od smjeha dobrih 15 min, to im je nova super fora.

----------


## Ginger

pedivno je čitati vas  :Heart:

----------


## sati

:Klap:  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## rozalija

Prekrasno draga uživajte u svakom trenutku sa svojim malim mrvicama. Tako je lijepo čitati tvoje postove.

----------


## Pinky

ivanas, divna si i zaslužila si svaki sekund sreće  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Danas nam je točno godinu dana da nam je nase prvo djete stiglo doma. Kad se samo sjetim kako mi je tad srce naraslo, odjednom su i najčudesnije stvari postale moguće, i upravo živimo svoj san, i postaje sve čudesnije i čudesnije.

----------


## ArI MaLi

i čudesnije...  :Smile:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

ivanas čestitam baš me oduševila tvoja priča

----------


## sati

:Heart: 
još će PUUUNNNOOOOO godina proletiti  :Wink:

----------


## amaria 23

daj jos malo pisi,obozavam te citati!!!puno puta sam iscitala tvoju pricu,i toliko puta me podgila i dala snage!!!volim citati kako tvoji misici napreduju!!! Pusaaa

----------


## ivanas

Dragi moji, nama se dogodilo čudo, dugo sanjano dijete je napokon naše, postali smo roditelji i po treći put. Naš prekrasni anđel ima 5 i pol godina i sada spava u sobi s bracom i sekom i napokon je mir u srcu i duši, sva naša djeca su napokon s nama. <br>Živi s nama tek tri i pol dana a već imamo milijun anegdota i smješnih izjava, osvojio je sve koji su ga upoznali, kad bi ga morala opisati sa samo jednom rječju to bi bila LJUBAV. To dijete koje je prošlo sve i svašta u životu još uvijek hoda sa otvorenim srcem prema svima i svemu i dijeli ljubav. Toliko toga smo već naučili uz njega, on se svemu divi i veseli, najobičnije svakodnevne stvari uz njega postaju posebne jer im se on toliko veseli,i odlazak u trgovinu, i kupanje, i vožnja autom, i rezanje noktića ("Sad moja mama meni reže notkiće i brine se o meni"), milijun puta u danu nam kaže da nas voli, dijeli puse i meni i tati i braci i seki, čak i svojim omiljenim igračkama, neki dan je rekao baki, "Vidi baka, mama i ja smo se zaljubili" i to je baš prava riječ, prije 14 mjeseci u domu dok smo posjećivali svog prvog sina, na dvorište je sišao naš predivni crni dječak i baš smo se oboje, MM i ja zaljubili na prvi pogled, i ubrzo krenuli zvati centar, u ovih 14 mjeseci smo se nadali, pa gubili nadu, bili u rujnu 2010 na razgvoru koji nam nije dao baš neku nadu, zbog toga smo se i borili za našu curicu, i dva mjeseca nakon njenog posvojenja ja čisto iz pristojnosti nazovem centar da se javim jer sam ih do tad često zvala, gospođa s kojom sam kontaktirala nam je čestitala i u sred razgovora upitala jesmo li još zainteresirani , bila sam u pozitivnom šoku jer sam bila mislila da s dvoje djece nikako nemamo šanse iako je sitna mala luda nada uvijek bila prisutna, kad su nam i s jednim rekli da naravno daju prednost parovima bez djece, rekla sam naravno da jesmo, pa mi njega već dugo nosimo u srcu i ja sam nastavila zivkati još 5 mjeseci nakon toga. Nitko ozbiljno zainteresiran se nije pojavio, dva para bili i odustali, jedan je taman kad ga je trebao ići viditi dobio poziv i posvojio skroz malu bebu što im je bila želja, drugi par odustao, kao ipak im je prestar, promjenio se tim koji je radio na posvojenju, posao na sebe preuzela ravnateljica koja je željela što prije zbrinuti dijete jer je imao "Čiste papire" još od rujna i tako se cijeli svemir urotio da ispuni definitivno najveću želju našeg srca, definitivno mi je najveća želja u životu bila postati mama, a kad sam njega vidila biti mama njemu, baš ništa nisam toliko željela i dok sam čekala i nadala se i očajavala kad smo mislili da su nam šanse minimalne se se posložilo na najbolji mogući način jer smo u čekanju na njega dobili i našu curicu. Sad napokon imam obitelj o kakvoj smo sanjali MM i ja od kad smo se upoznali, čuda nam se dešavaju u životu i sad živim s iskustvom da ništa nije nemoguće samo treba silno željeti i vjerovati.

----------


## litala

o ivana, kako vam se zivot prekrasno ispleo! presretna sam zbog vas, vase djece, ne mogu niti iskazati koliko!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

> Sad napokon imam obitelj o kakvoj smo sanjali MM i ja od kad smo se upoznali, čuda nam se dešavaju u životu i sad živim s iskustvom da ništa nije nemoguće samo treba silno željeti i vjerovati.


Ivana draga, presretna sam što je konačno sve sjelo na svoje mjesto, što je obitelj kompletna, što vi imate svog toliko žuđenog sinčića i što je on konačno dobio svoju obitelj... Ne mogu opisati koliko sam sretna zbog vas, što više reći osim sretno i čestitam vam svima!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Ivana, prekrasna vijest u ovo lijepo jutro! Život zna ispričati tako divne priče!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sonči

Ivanas i ja ti od srca čestitam :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bebelina

Ivana , cestitam ti od sveg srca!! Bas sam sretna sto su vam se ispunili snovi! :Heart:

----------


## brane

u jednom dahu sam pročitala sve tvoje postove ...... PREDIVNO, PREKRASNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PUNO, PUNO,PUNo poljubaca i zajedničke sreće vam šaljem

----------


## Zdenka2

Ivana, naježila sam se čitajući ovo. Prekrasno, čestitam ti još jednom od sveg srca!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  za tvoju dječicu!

----------


## mare41

ivanas, iskrene čestitke! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Hvala svima, nadam se da je naša sreća zarazna i da opet kreću posvojenja a ovom podforumu, obično idu po tri u kompletu :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

ajme, divota!
zaslužili ste svaki sekund sreće  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Vrijeska

Čestitam! 
Sada ste prava sportska momčad! :Very Happy: 

Tek sada shvaćam tvoj post na temu o troje i više djece  :Smile:

----------


## rima11

Draga Ivanas,
ovo je moj prvi post na ovom forumu i drago mi je da je baš na tvojoj temi! (Iako vas čitam već dulje vrijeme)
Tako sam sretna zbog tebe!
Želim ti puno sreće sa tvojim bebačima!

----------


## Snekica

Rima11, dobrodošla!

----------


## Rebbeca

Ivana, iskrene čestitke!
Uživajte, puse dječici!!!

----------


## Gabi

Ivanas, čestitam! Prekrasno  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Ivanas uživajte u svojoj sreći  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## babyboys

ivana, predivno  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 
uživajte u svojo sreći i piši nam, predivno te je čitati

----------


## Peterlin

:Heart:

----------


## pikula

Ajme *ivanas* prekrasno!

----------


## Beti3

Knjige nisu ništa prema priči vašeg života. Divno! Uživajte i svaku sreću vam želim.

----------


## Sek@

Ivanas sretno i uživajte u velikoj sreći.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zrina

Ivanas čestitam od  :Heart: !
Prava ljubavna priča...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Ivanas* čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Prekrasna priča o obiteljskoj sreći!!!!

----------


## ivanas

Hvala vam svima na čestitkama, nadam se da će posebno čekalicama naša priča biti inspiracija da je sve moguće, da je čak i birokracija i njena sporost slabija od želje i ljubavi, kad naiđete na neljubaznu osobu na svom putu oprostite joj i zahvalite jer ona samo testira vašu želju i hrabrost, jedna takva je djelomično "kriva" što je moja kćer sa nama, jer kas smo bili prvi put na razgovoru za svoje sada treće dijete, baš zbog nje nismo imali nadu da bi mogao biti naš i zato smo se i borili za kćer kad smo dobili poziv, na kraju je rekla da je imala osjećaj da ćee maleni ipak biti naš, da su nas imali stalno negdje na pameti. Svi ljudi koje sretnemo u životu su tu iz nekog razloga.

----------


## Zorica

Najezila sam se citajuci vasu pricu! Cestitam od srca!

----------


## eris

Ivanas, u pravu si, svi ljudi su to iz nekog razloga, i svi događaji imaju slijed, zato uživaj, odrastanje ide strašno brzo kad uđeš u kolotečinu.Prebrzo, nekad mi se učini, ali želim da ti kažem, kad se okrenem u autu, pa ugledam njih troje, njohova lica, kako se nešto cerekaju i sa bebicom izvode dogodovštine, znam da sam doživjela priču svog života. Vidim da je i vi proživljavate, i to vrlo intezivno. želim čuti još ovakvih divnih priča, jer ovaj podforum mi je nevjerovatan putokaz u trenucima kada sebe kao roditelja preispitujem. Još da nam staviš kakve sličice, ovo bi bilo milina vidjeti!!!

----------


## ivanas

*eris* sličice nažalost ne mogu i ne želim stavljati, u želji da drugima koji su na ovom putu pomognem pisala sam puno detalja o svojoj obitelji, al da ih izlažem javno sa slikom to ipak ne mogu.Inače nikad nisam objavljivala slike na netu, niti imam facebook i slične profile. 
 Nadam se da sam ih donekle pričom dočarala, a svima koji mi se obrate na pp rado odgovorim ako mogu.

----------


## gogica73

Od srca vam zelim svako dobro!

----------


## ArI MaLi

prekrasna prića, prekrasna obitelj  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Ivanas čestitam od srca draga moja i uživajte svi skupa. Tvoja priča je prekrasna

----------


## ivanas

Evo još koji dan pa će biti puna dva mjeseca da je naše treće dijete s nama. Napokon je onaj mir u duši da smo svi na broju, život  ide, tj. leti s troje male djece, pitaju me prijatelji i poznanici kako uspjevamo, kako se snalazimo, jel teško. Što da odgovorim, kako objasniti našu sreću, kako mi može biti teško živjeti svoj/naš san? Budem umorna ponekad al nije teško, prekrasno je. 

Većina ljudi planira i kalkulira, često djeca stignu neplanirano al mislim da mi kojima nisu dosli lako, koji smo strepili da li ćemo uopće dobiti priliku biti roditelji imamo skroz drukčiji doživljaj roditeljstva.  

Kad me netko pita da mi je teško s njih troje to bi bilo otprilike kao da pitaš dobitnika na lotu ( i to tri puta zaredom, jer posvojiti kod nas je ravno zgoditku na lotu) da li mu je teško brinuti i razmišljati kud će i kako potrošiti sve te novce :Grin: 

Ponekad se još uvijek bojim da sanjam, kad razmislim o svemu ne mogu vjerovati da su moja djeca tu, sve tri duše, srećom nemam uz njih puno vremena za razmišljanje :Wink:

----------


## minji otrok

ivanas,
tek sam sada pročitala da ste dobili i treće dijete

----------


## minji otrok

pobjegla mi prethodna poruka  :Smile: 
željela sam ti samo reći da ste i vi blagoslovljeni s djecom, i djeca s vama, jer stvarno moraš imati veliko srce i ogromnu želju i energiju do neba, da kroz birokratske zamke i šumu ludih pravila dođeš do troje djece!
Prekrasna priča, želim vam svu sreću svijeta!

----------


## rima11

Jako lijepo od tebe da si nam se javila i podijelila snama tvoje misli! Drago mi je da uživate................ :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

ivanas, prekrasno! neznam da li sam ti čestitala ranije, ali ako nisam, sad ti čestitam! sad stvarno više nemaš puno vremena za razmišljanje, ali potpuno nevažno, u moru dječjeg osmijeha i rukica! skoro pa da ti zavidim  :Embarassed: , ali i znaš na koji način!  :Kiss: 
A toliko željeni dječačić je konačno sa svojim roditeljima, uz bracu i seku!  :Zaljubljen:  Piši nam novosti!!!

----------


## amaria 23

ivana dugo nisam bila na ovom forumu i danas isla pogledati i bome imala sam sto i viditi...odsevljena sam tim vjestima kod tebe,.drago mi je da si napokon potpuna i sretna...nadam se da uzivas barem upola koliko mi sa nasim M....on mi je srce koje kuca u meni,i mislim da bi umrla bez njega,a vjerujem da tako se i ti osicas!!!preodusevljena sam ....svaka ti cast i skidam kapu...puno put dok secemo zadrom nadam se da cu te prepoznati,da cu viditi aaa to su oni....hahahahah.pusa velika

----------


## ivanas

Baš danas razmišljam kako smo brzo stekli neki svoj ritam, moj najstariji sin se toliko brzo i lako prilagodio na zjednički život da mi je to nevjerojatno, znanstvena fantastika. Puno sam čitala o posvojenju, pratila iskustva drugih obitelji, neke i upoznala, svi su imali različita iskustva u prilagodbi, a mi ništa specijalno. Volimo se, mazimo, tu i tamo svađamo, on i brat se igraju uglavnom lijepo, nekad malo poguraju, počupaju, pa kako stariji kaže idu malo "na kauč u kaznu da se ohlade".

Najsmješnije mi je što MM i ja nismo baš neki čistunci a dobijemo dijete koje uživa pospremati i čistiti. Mislila sam da je to uglavnom zbog domskog treninga gdje su uvijek morali sve pospremati, al izgleda da je to njemu i prirodno, spremi sve igračke za tren oka, divi se kako nam je lijepa kuća kad usisamo i pospremimo, uživa kad mu dam krpice i sprej pa briše po kući, pa vidi brat od njega, pa bi i seka, pa se posvađaju oni i brat tko će špricati vodu. 

I što mi je još čudnije i zabavnije, obožava često pravila pa onda glumi policajca mlađem bratu i tužika ga. Mi smo prvih dana neka naša kućna pravila kao naglašeno ponavljali mlađem sinu da on to ne doživi skroz osobno, on slušao  i upijao kao spužvica  i nismo imali nikakvih posebnih problema, tu i tamo ispipavanja granica što je normalno. 
Nismo neki strogi roditelji i nisam za krutost i previše pravila, i mislim da bi mlađeg sina ugušila na taj način, dok starijem očito pašu čvrste granice i red, to mu stvara osjećaj sigurnosti i lakše kontrolira neke svoje žute minute. 

O tome kako smo postali obitelj, o biološkim roditeljima, posvojenju smo malo pričali kroz slikovnice, nekad on nešto sam pita, uglavnom jedna rečenica i gotov razgovor, pa bi ja probal prširiti malo priču, al očito on prima informacije svojim tempom. Nikad dosad ni u ljutnji nije doveo u pitanje tko smo mu mi. 

U njegovoj glavici uglavnom priča ide ovako, mene je rodila mama x(zna ime biološke mame i izgleda da je se i sjeća, po nekom detalju iz opisa mi se čini), sad si ti moja mama i tata je moj tata i vi ste moja obitelj. Probala sam proširiti priču i dodati neke detalje, njemu još to nije nešto previše zanimljivo, pa jednostavno pratimo njegov interes.

----------


## Snekica

> sad si ti moja mama i tata je moj tata i vi ste moja obitelj.


 :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Prekrasno, čestitam  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## Gaga76

I ja se pridružujem čestitkama  :Heart: 
Divno je čitati ovakve priče... nadam se da ću i ja u skorije vrijeme moći napisati jednu...

----------


## sonči

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Val

stvarno predivna priča i predivan život!  :Heart:

----------


## sandraks

ivanas, pa ovo je čudesno! čestitam i ja! bravo za vas!!! i ja se bacam na zvanje centara. opet!

----------


## ivanas

sandrak nema druge nego zvati, ja sam punih 14 mjeseci zvala  za svoje treće dijete, zadnjih mjesec dva sam znala brojeve od centra, centrala, pa kontakt osoba iz tima, pa ravnateljica, tajnica, okrenuti i 20-30 puta dok ne bi uspjela nekoga dobiti. 

Znam koliko je drukčije zvati za drugo dijete, bude uvijek "pa vi već imate dijete, pa znate koliko parova bez djece čeka, pa njima dajemo prednost." Znam ja to gospođe moje i svim dobrima i upornima menju njima želim i da ga dočekaju, ali ja isto čekam SVOJU djecu i moram vas zvati i gnjaviti. 

Hvala Bogu, i to je prošlo. 

Priča od Shanti i njena divna novost me podsjetila kako život može biti lijep, kako sve ima svoj razlog. Baš sam rekla sinu kako će jedna teta koju mama pozna dobiti bebu i kako joj raste u trbuhu, a on pita da li i meni raste beba u trbuhu. Kažem mu da ne,da su moje bebe već rođene i sa mnom, a on kaže "pa da, ne moramo mi natrag u trbuh."

----------


## amaria 23

bas te volim citati!!neki dan sam te se sjetila!!I znam da je to prica o tebi i nikome drugome!Mi ti idemo na vjezbice u zadru,i kod tete Branke smo!!!I prica ona meni kako ima pre ali predivnu curicu koja je isto posvojena,slicne dijagnoze ko moj M.i prica kako je ta superzena posvojila jos jednog djecaka,i odma mi je sinilo ,to ne moze biti niko osim tebe!!!Samo sam se nasmijala!!!Lip pozdrav i uzivaj u svojoj djecici!!!

----------


## ivanas

Da, i meni je spomenula jednu mamu, izgleda da si to ti.

----------


## ivanas

amarie 23 aj ako ti nije problem na PP napisi kako vježbate i napredujete i kakva vam je dijagnoza, baš me zanima da usporedimo iskustva. Moja curka još nije prohodala i jako je još snižen tonus mišića pa se malo već brinem

----------


## amaria 23

jesam

----------


## ivanas

Evo dragi moji da podijelim s vama jedan prekrasnu večer u našem životu, moje najmlađe mladunče napokon hoda onako za prave. Prohodala je prvi put u Zg prije deset dana kod fiziterapeutice u Zg ali nije htjela doma samo sa mnom, jučer se tata vratio s posla(nije ga bilo dva tjedna) i mrva od sreće zaboravila da se boji hodati i krenula prema njemu pa onda par puta između nas. 
Danas opet bas neće, gleda, krene jedan korak pa se vrati nazad i onda se pustila i idućih pola sata hodala preko cijelog boravka od mame do tate i nazad. S tetrapakom pediasure mlijeka u zubima, što god joj to značilo. 

Imala sam sreću vidjeti i prve korake od srednjeg sina, bas pred nama dok smo ga posjećivali, i veselili se al kad smo nju vidjeli da hoda oboma su nam suze i nevjerica bile u očima, ona naša klimava beba koja s 12 mjeseci nije ni sjedila ni puzala kako treba sad 10 mjeseci poslije sa slavodobitnim smješkom grabi na tim malim hrabrim nožicama. Imamo prve prave riječi, svaki dan stiže neka nova, famozni NE je u upotrebi već mjesec dana intenzivno :Rolling Eyes: , napokon listamo slikovnice i gledamo slike onako za pravo. Braća se međusobno i grle i tuku i svađaju ali ona je gospođica princeza nju  samo braća cmoknu i podragaju, večeras su obojica pljeskala i vikali bravo kad je hodala, i njima je bilo čudno vidjeti ju.  

Jedino me ponekad strecne oko srca kad se sjetim koliko ovakvih prekrasnih dušica čami negdje u nekom hladnom domu gdje je i ona provela prvu godinu života i gotovo odustala od njega.Još uvijek me boli onaj izgubljeni pogled kad je tek dosla i gledam ovo predivno veselo dijete puno života i veselja koje razveseljava sve oko sebe. I moje drugo dvoje djece je došlo iz doma, ali hvala Bogu drugačijeg gdje je tetama bilo stalo do njih. Žao mi je što u nekim domovima rade hladne osobe kojima nije stalo do djece već to obavljaju rutinski a postoji toliko dragih ljudi koji bi taj posao obavljali sa srcem. Znam iz iskustva da samo jedna topla teta kojoj je dijete posebno privrženo može napraviti čudo. 

Ponekad pomislim kad malo ojača da odem tamo i pokažem im to dijete koje su svojevoljno bez dijagnoze liječnika htjele progasiti zaostalim i strpati u posebnu ustanovu za mentalno zaostalu djecu (da, da to je istina nažalost, doznali smo to slučajno nakon posvojenja, zato su mi bili poslije jasni oni začuđeni pogledi kad smo ju posjećiali, "jeste vi sigurni da ju želite"?) ali znam da nema smisla jer takvi ljudi imaju debelu kožu, oni ne bi promjenili svoje stavove i ponašanje. 
Nisam dosad ovakve stvari pisala jer je ovo jako javan forum, al neka, mozda netko koga se to tiče pročita. 
I ne dajte ako se nadete u situaciji da posvajate dijete da vas zaplase, ni sa anamnezama, ni sa prognozama, ljubav u kombinaciji sa edukacijom i stručnim tretmanom može učiniti čuda.

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Very Happy:  bravo curice naša draga  :Klap:  :Heart:  i bravo braceki, oni joj daju još posebnu snagu  :Zaljubljen: 
u potpunosti znam o čemu pišeš jer evo i mi smo imali bliski susret sa tim domom.. i da totalno žalosno ... ne za nas, ne za njih, nego za te male živote, te male dušice koje uz takve ljude nemaju priliku živjeti... tko zna koliko je otpisanih a da se ni ne zna  :Sad: .. svaka ta mala ručica, nogica, guza, ličeko, trbuščić je zaslužilo da ga se ljubi i voli više od života...

----------


## Rebbeca

Bravo malena, nisam ni sumnjala da ćeš uspjeti!!!

----------


## eris

Ljubav ne smije biti podcjenjena, grliti, ljubiti, plakati i msijati se sa njima je potrebno i važno. Pamtim svog strogog oca kojeg sam naprosto obožavala po tome, što god se loše desiloo, što god ja skrivila, mogla sam njemu prvom reći, bez ijedne riječi pridike u tom trenutku, već samo ono kratko: "Hajde sad malo lezi, vidjet ćemo kasnije da to riješimo što bolje"
I tada dijete osjeća sigurnost, kada zna da ima nekog ko na njega pazi i ko ga voli.

----------


## Snekica

Bravo principessa!!! prekrasan doživljaj, vjerujem! U mislima sam s cijelom tvojom obitelji! 
Ne troši energiju na "one iz Doma", trebat će ti sad kad ti principessa počne bježati!  :Kiss:

----------


## sonči

Bravo za malenu !!!!!!!! Prekrasni ste! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pale

Bravo princeza! Veliki pozdravi i jedva čekamo da upoznamo i velikog bracu  :Very Happy:

----------


## rima11

Lijepo  je čitati o vašoj toploj obitelji punoj ljubavi.....vi ste dokaz da ljubav čini čuda! :Smile:

----------


## amaria 23

neznam te,ali toliko ti se divim,teta B. kod koje idemo na vjezbe,s tolikim odusevljenjem prica o tebi,i tvojoj curici,da jednostavno ti se moram diviti...drago mi je za tvoju curicu...mi imamo jos jedanput poci na vjezbe i za ovu godinu je gotovo,rekli su nam da ne trebamo vise...hodamo za rukice,ali nikako da se pusti sam...samo se spusti na guzu ,jos nije siguran a ne zelim ga forsirati...jedva cekam da prohoda...zelim vam svu srecu svijeta...pusa djecici

----------


## Val

Puno pusa za posebnu curicu i puno pusa za dobru braću!

----------


## ivanas

Sjećam se današnjeg dana prije točno godinu dana, bila je subota, naša do tada mala obitelj , muz, ja i sinčić od nepune dvije godine u nepoznatom gradu posjećujemo svoju buduću kćer i seku i u pauzama dok nismo s njom hodamo okolo po tom gradu, navečer jedemo u restoranu, svira neki romski bend, sinčić pleše s njima, poslije nam prilazi jedan od njih i priča o svom unuku i djeci, i kako ne smijemo imati samo jedno dijete, jer su djeca najveća sreća u životu, a ja si mislim u sebi kako mi o tome ne odlučujemo, kako smo bili prisiljeni prepustiti se sudbini i Božjoj milosti, i kad smo joj se potpuno prepustili ona nas je već drugi put u kratko vremena dovela do još jednog anđela. 
I sjećam se kako nas je taj čovjek svojim riječima kad nam je poželio sreću blagoslovio. Tada sam bila osjetila u sebi neki mir i još veće povjerenje u nešto veće od sebe, od nas. 

Pusa svima!

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## Snekica

nekad su iskrenije želje od nekog neznanca, nego od nekog koga poznajemo cijeli život! Njegov blagoslov vam je napunio kuću smjehom i radošću, i da vam tako bude zauvijek, od sveg vam srca želim!!!

----------


## sonči

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## eva71

I nama je godina dana!
 Kcer je nacrtala (i napisala) sebe, brata, mamu i tatu pored kuce, a onda je okrenula stranicu i pitala "kako se pise rijec obitelj?".

----------


## ivanas

Bas su neke godišnjice, nama je sutra godina dana da je kćer s nama, uzeli smo je iz doma dva dana prije prvog rođendana, bas sam sva u tim trenucima ovih dana, čini se tako blizu a opet tako daleko, kao da je prošlo puno više vremena nego samo godina. I koliko mi je nekako danas lakse sve iako ih je troje, ti prvi dani s njom su nam bili teški, ona mala, sitna, preplašena, svaki drugi obrok povrati, a sad juri po kući s braćom.

----------


## †marival

od srca sve naj naj želimo  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Aradija

Srecna godisnjica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Sretna godišnjica! :Very Happy:

----------


## ivanas

Hvala na čestitkama, sutra nam je i rođendan, moja princeza ima dvije godine, a ipak je još uvijek prava beba, sin je bio s dvij godine već mini čovjek a ona je još prava nježna maza. Kako je život pun iznenađenja i predivan, nikad ne znaš što nosi idući dan.

----------


## rima11

Onda, malo uranjena čestitka za rođendan!
Želim  princezi puno  zdravlja, sreće i ljubavi  (ovog zadnjeg vjerujem da joj ne nedostaje jer je okružena ljubavlju svojih najmilijih -braće i roditelja)

----------


## amaria 23

cestitamo !!!sretan rodjendan i sve najbolje

----------


## Francesca

Citala sam sad od pocetka i naplakala se ko rijetko kad u zivotu, ali od srece, bas me ganula vasa prica
Zelim vam svima svu srecu svijeta, a vasim malim andelima zelim da odrastu u divne ljude kakvi ste vi

----------


## ivanas

Baš me ovih dana pred sam kraj godine hvata neko pospremanje stvari, osjećaja, svega. Bila nam je tako intenzivna zadnja godina(doduše zadnje dvije), tako bogata i puna, prepuna.
 Još uvijek se nekad kad se osvrnem bojim da sanjam, toliko sam zaljubljena u ovu svoju djecu, muža, toliko toga me uče, ne postoje riječi ili ih ja ne znam naći koje bi opisale sve što smo doživjeli na ovom svom posvojiteljskom putu, toliko sam sada beskrajno zahvalna na svakoj sekundi, svakoj prepreci, svim dragim ljudima koje smo sreli na tom putu i koji su postali dio naših života, tetama koje su se brinule o mojoj djeci.
 Toliko sam se raznježila jučer kad sam se čula s jednom tetom iz doma gdje su mi bili dečki, koja se sjećala prve riječi mog sina iako nije bila direktno njegova teta već od starije djece ali su tete očito međusobno dijelile informacije o napretku djece i veselile se prvi koracima, riječima, uspjesima. 

U srcu su mi najviše ovih dana neka djeca koju poznajem  i volim a još nisu dobila svoje roditelje iako ih čekaju jako dugo, i molim se Onome gore da nagradi njihovo strpljenje i vjeru i da dobiju najbolje roditelje na svijetu, da oni koji odrađuju taj posao mu prionu s više ljubavi i predanosti. 

Svim čekalicama želim puno strpljena i upornosti, vjere i nade da ćete uspjeti pronaći svoje djetešće/djecu, nije bez razloga ovaj put trnovit i težak, on je takav da testira našu želju i vjeru, ali je  nagrada za one koji izdrže i više nego dovoljna da se sve isplati. Nadam se da ću čitati i brisati suze nad mnogim sretnim pričama na ovom forumu u idućoj godini. pusa svima od nas petero  :Bye: 

P.S. Svima vama čekalicama koji se ne usudite ili ne želite pisati javno, možete mi se slobodno javiti na PP, rado ću svima pomoći svoji iskustvom ili savjetom, kako su i meni neki dragi forumaši na početku puta od kojih su mi neki postali dragi prijatelji.

----------


## leonessa

Ivanas bas si me raznjezila , zelim tvojoj obitelji i sljedecu godinu srece i veselja barem koliko je billo u ovoj koja odlazi  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## sonči

Kako si lijepo to sve napisala :Heart: . Želim Vam puno ljubavi ,sreće i zdravlja u Novoj! KISS!

----------


## kikic

Čestitke od srca, uživajte u obiteljskoj sreći!

----------


## kiara79

:Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

zelim ti sve najbolje u novoj,tebi i tvojoj dicici!!!

----------


## ivanas

Čitam večeras s mojim najstarijim sinom slikovnicu o posvajanju, koja ima i primjere kakve sve obitelji mogu biti i jedno od potpitanja na dnu stranice je bilo "Što je najvažnije za sve ove vrste obitelji'" a moje dijete odgovara "Da se svi u obitelji puno vole" Srce mi je naraslo do neba kad sam ovo čula i nadam se da će mu to biti u mislima kad se nađe u situaciji da ga netko zadirkuje ili pokušava povrijediti govoreći da nema "prave roditelje" ili "pravu obitelj".

----------


## amaria 23

koja je to slikovnica,bas me zanima?i di je mogu kupiti

----------


## sonči

I mene zanima koja je to slikovnica i gdje je nabaviti? Hvala!

----------


## ivanas

My new family - a first look at adoption autor Pat Thomas  naručila sam preko amazona već dosta slikovnica, a top 1 daleko najbolja od svih je "A mother for choco" rekrasna priča o maloj ptičici koko koja traži mama koja liči na nju, al ju na kraju posvoji medvjedica koja doma ima još djece, krokokodila, prase. 

Lijepa je i "Blessing form above" o mami klokanici

Meni riječi nisu nešto, ali ima lijepe šarene ilustracije i moji klinci ju obožavaju"We belong together" autor Todd Parr

Klinci ionako gledaju slike a tekst ja izmjenim po potrebi

----------


## amaria 23

hvala lipa,zapisati cu pa cu kupiti...hvala

----------


## ivanas

Danas nam je točno dvije godine od susreta s prvim sinom. Kad bi birala najvažniji dan u mom i suprugovom životu to bi definitivno bio današnji prije dvije godine. Još se sjećam onog osjećaja u grudima, mislila sam da će mi vlastito srce se raspući od uzbuđenja dok smo ga čekali u onoj prostoriji u domu.

----------


## Snekica

:Smile:

----------


## bebelina

:Love:

----------


## amaria 23

ivana ,kako tvoja djecica? kako ste mi?

----------


## sančica

pozdrav veseloj i dragoj ekipi, kada smo krenuli u postupak posvajanja počela sam čitati na ovom forumu vaša iskustva i ova priča mi je posebno dotakla srce, toliko hrabrosti i ljubavi, u dahu sam pročitala sve postove i gledala da netko na poslu ne vidi moje suzne oči, ovo je moj prvi post na ovom forumu i od srca vam želim zahvaliti što ste sve ovo otvoreno napisali zaista je velika podrška i poticaj na putu koji svi moramo proći da bismo došli do naših malih anđela. Hvala puuuuuno i želim vam i dalje puuuuno ljubavi, radosti.....ma sve naj naj.....

----------


## ivanas

Evo pošto je sunčica potigla temu da se i mi javimo. Sjećam se da sam i ja ne tako davno gutala priče o posvojenju kao sančica i veselila se svakoj novoj napisanoj. Zato sam se i odvažila pisati na ovako javnom forumu, da ohrabrim sve koji tek trebaju proći taj put do svoje djece. 

Dječica su super, zdrava, napreduju, najstariji sin i najmlađa kćer su početkom mjeseca krenuli u posebni vrtić, ali jeno ujutro, jedno popodne jer za stariju djecu imaju program samo popodne pa nam je raspored lud i ubrzaniji još nego prije ali nekako se stigne. 
Srednji sin ne ide u vrtić jer bi to bilo neizvedivo, a i on je onako individualac i ne fali mu kolektiv, njemu je dobro uvijek i svugdje. 

Moja kćer je eto tek s nepune tri godine počela jesti i drugu hranu osim izmiksane i povrće, htjela sam prvi dan kad je pojela zdjelicu variva zvati televiziju da obilježe taj slavni dan u njenom životu. Iako je jako vezana za mene, prilagodba na vrtić je prošla odlično, njen program je 5 sati, taman ni predugo niti prekratko. Inače je jako zahtjevna, ona traži  i uzima puno viš pažnje nego braća, pa nam je vrtić super došao, da jutro provedem u miru s njima i da malo i oni dođu na svoje. 

Srednji sin je 3.5 g. i poalo izlazi iz one fate "terrible two" i već se puno lakše dogovaramo i pregovaramo, jutro samo s dečkima mi je baš prekrasno. 

Najstariji ide popodne u vrtić, on prilagodbu uopć nije imao niti trebao, nakon tjedan dana sve tete, čistačice, kuharice ga znaju kao i sva djeca. Jako voli ljude i društvo, stalno bi nekud išao. 

Njih troje su baš prava ekipa, potpuno različitih karaktera ali se nekako nadopunjuju, baš smo komentirali MM i ja da ne možemo zamisliti da nemamo nekoga od njih, baš bi bila praznina čak i sa dvoje djece.

----------


## Snekica

:Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  Puse šaljem...!

----------


## Zuska

I tako pročitala sve ovo u dahu...ronim suze i sretna sam da postoje takvi ljudi kao vi. Sve najbolje vam želim od srca!

----------


## sonči

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Ivanas, hvala ti što se javljaš, svaki put kad pročitam nešto što si ti napisala, napunim se pozitivnom energijom. Uživaj sa svojom dječicom! Pusa!

----------


## Brunaa

> Njih troje su baš prava ekipa, potpuno različitih karaktera ali se nekako nadopunjuju, baš smo komentirali MM i ja da ne možemo zamisliti da nemamo nekoga od njih, baš bi bila praznina čak i sa dvoje djece.


Kako toplo napisano!  :Smile:

----------


## amaria 23

kako ste mi ivana? i meni se svidja svaki tvoj post,bas je sa toplinom napisan...vidin da si i ti imala posla sa TT,sa tantrumicima...nadam se  da ste prosli,jer mi jesmo.a sad me ceka dejavu sa malom...nadam se da ste mi dobro,da ste mi zdravi i pisi cesce....ne dodjem cesto i ne pisen cesto al znam doci samo malo iscitati da vidin kako ste,kako napreduju neke cure...eto lip pozdrav,mozda se digod i vidimo u zadru...

----------


## ivanas

Danas nam je točno tri godine od susreta s prvim dijetetom. Od svih važnih datuma i obljetnica u našoj obitelji uvijek se sjetim današnjeg dana, jer doslovno mogu podjieliti svoj život na pola, dio prije tog dana i sve poslije od tog dana. Onaj trenutak kad te oblije ta ogromna spoznaja da postoji netko na ovome svijetu koga voliš više od sebe, za čiji bi život dao svoj bez tisućinke sekunde razmišljanja. Zahvalana sam do neba što mi je darovan ovaj život i mogućnost da gledam kako rastu tri mala čovjeka, kako oni mene odgajaju, izvlače i najbolje  i najgore iz mene, da riješim napokon i počistim što trebam počistiti iz sebe. Djeca nas testiraju svaki da i guraju nas do granica u svim smjerovima i kad se osvrnem unazad zahvalana sam i na onim teškim trenucima umora, iscrpljenosti, nervoze jer su me naučili ono što nikako drugačije ne bi mogla naučiti o sebi. Još uvijek imam osjećaj da sanjam ovaj život i svoju djecu, toliko sam puta sanjala prije nego se dogodilo, da me nekad strah da ću se probuditi iz tog lijepog sna.

----------


## ArI MaLi

lijepo i istinito.. :Heart:  čestitam na ove tri prekrasne godine  :Klap:

----------


## Rebbeca

Čestitke ivanas :Klap: 
... i slažem se sa svime što si napisala  :Yes:

----------


## Snekica

ivanas čestitke!!!

----------

